# [gelöst]Hohe Last durch thunar-volume-manager

## wuesti

Auf meinem Quadcore mit 4gB Arbeitsspeicher erzeugt thunar sehr hohe Last:

Vor dem Start von thunar:

```
17:30:05 up 11 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.13, 0.13
```

Und nachdem thunar gestartet wurde:

```
17:39:05 up 20 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.93, 0.89, 0.52
```

Die Prozessorlast liegt dabei unter 1%.

Ich vermute, dass die Überwachung der Laufwerke, usb-ports usw. die Last erzeugt, denn thunar startet zusätzlich folgende Prozesse:

```
ps ax

 1839 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gvfsd

 1841 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor

 1843 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/libexec/udisks-daemon

 1844 ?        S      0:00 udisks-daemon: polling /dev/sde /dev/sdd /dev/sdb /dev/sr0 /dev/sdc

 1848 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/3:0]

 1850 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gvfsd-trash --spawner :1.2 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/0

 1852 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gvfsd-network --spawner :1.2 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/1

 1853 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/3:3]

 1854 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/1:2]

 1857 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib64/tumbler-1/tumblerd

 1859 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/0:0]

 1860 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/0:3]

 1861 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/2:0]

 1865 ?        R      0:00 [kworker/2:3]
```

Lässt sich hier etwas schrauben?Last edited by wuesti on Fri Sep 14, 2012 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> ...Ich vermute, dass die Überwachung der Laufwerke, usb-ports usw. die Last erzeugt, denn thunar startet zusätzlich folgende Prozesse: ...

 

Hm, teste doch mal mit deaktivierten polling, temporär zb mit 

```
$ udisks --inhibit-all-polling
```

----------

## wuesti

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, teste doch mal mit deaktivierten polling, temporär zb mit 
> 
> ```
> $ udisks --inhibit-all-polling
> ```
> ...

 

Das setzt die Load nach einigen Minuten wieder auf Werte unter 0,1.

Eine Möglichkeit an udisk zu drehen habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.

----------

## wuesti

Der Kartenleser verursacht ca. 70% der hohen load.

```
udisks-daemon: polling /dev/sde /dev/sdd /dev/sdb /dev/sr0 /dev/sdc 
```

Ziehe ich ihn ab, reduziert die load auf erträgliche Werte unter 0,3. 

```
udisks-daemon: polling /dev/sr0
```

Kann man über eine spezielle Regel für den Kartenleser, das Polling reduzieren?

```
lusb

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0dda:2026 Integrated Circuit Solution, Inc. USB2.0 Card Reader
```

----------

## mrsteven

Das ist interessant, ich hatte nämlich auf meinem Notebook vor einigen Kernel-Versionen auch permanent einen Load-Average von ca. 1. Ansonsten ist mir nichts weiteres negativ aufgefallen, also keine hohe CPU-Auslastung oder dass der Lüfter ständig läuft. Dann war also der SD-Card-Reader dafür verantwortlich.

Seit Kernel 3.4.10 (und vermutlich auch schon ein paar Versionen davor) sind die Werte normal. Falls du einen älteren Kernel verwendest, kannst du also mal ein Kernel-Update probieren. An udisks irgendwas zu ändern ist ja auch mehr ein Workaround statt eine echte Problemlösung.

Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es ist zufällig das gleiche wie bei mir.  :Smile: 

----------

## wuesti

Bei mir ist es wohl umgekehrt. Jahrelang hatte ich das Problem nicht und nun doch. ( Kernel 3.3.8 )

Ein Kernelupdate funktioniert bei mir im Augenblick nicht wegen Bug 43503: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=435030

Ich melde mich wenn es mit einem Kernelupdate besser wird.

----------

## wuesti

Mit einer maskierten Version von aufs3 konnte ich auch kernel 3.4.9 installieren. Somit ist das Problem erledigt: 

```
 load average: 0.02, 0.03, 0.07
```

----------

